
Quaint – An extensible markup language - breuleux
http://breuleux.github.io/quaint/
======
brennen
There's some interesting stuff here. Builtin templating and macros are cool,
and I don't immediately hate the syntax. I'm not sure if I'd want the Node
dependency, but...

